
Foursquare Closes $20 Million Series B  - peter123
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/29/foursquare-20-million/
======
rbranson
Not to be a hater or be a potential-Twitter-doubter, and my thoughts about the
product aside, what do these guys need $20 million for? The only exit for a
company like FourSquare is a buyout, and is someone really going to pay $30m
or $40m for FourSquare?

~~~
inmygarage
engineers.

marc andreessen did a talk a few months ago at Stanford (get it at
ecorner.stanford.edu) where he talks about how the mobile app market looks a
lot like the early days of boxed software - a million half-decent attempts but
nothing really amazing.

and then came microsoft.

the world of mobile apps seems at present to be an arms race and most of that
$20m is likely going to be spent on the guns and bombs of the tech world:
great engineers.

~~~
moultano
The last time this company was acquired, it was called Dodgeball. Google
bought the talent, canned the project, and then the founders quit and
reimplemented it under a different name (Foursquare.) I'd be wary of buying
the company for the engineers after an outcome like that.

~~~
po
Maybe you wouldn't worry if you were buying the product to develop it and were
not planning on throwing it in the closet to wither. I think Dennis was under
the impression that they would continue developing the project, not just
paying for his talent.

The foursquare guys really do believe in the idea. If I had what I thought to
be a great idea, and someone canned it and told me to do some other work, I
would quit and start over too.

------
narrator
The ascent of foursquare is a big win for Scala and Lift too, given that it's
probably the most high profile Lift/Scala project out there.

